# Canon 5D MKII Battery grips



## Rob_ (May 25, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm thinking of picking up a battery grip for my 5D MKII. Canon's is outrageous, and I don't see too many good reviews for the off brand competitors. I was wondering if any of you have been using off brand grips, or Canon grips, and what are your opinions?


----------



## TCampbell (May 25, 2012)

I own the outrageously over-priced Canon grip.   But someone on another forum told me they spoke to a sales rep at B&H who arrently are very fond of the Vello brand grip.  I inspected the Vello grip seam for seam, screw for screw.  I could not find a diffences OTHER than the lack of a Canon logo.


----------



## Chris Stegner (May 30, 2012)

I've owned this for going on three years with no issues whatsoever.....

Amazon.com: Zeikos ZE-CBG5DII Multi-Power Battery Pack for Canon 5D Mark II: Camera & Photo

I thought I'd have to buy Canon to get "the best" but not so.... considering I've had this on the camera since day one with no problems.

Good luck and let us know what you decided!


----------



## rfernando (May 31, 2012)

Does the Vello battery grip also have the battery information functionality? I read that some of the off brand battery grips do not have that feature.


----------



## EDL (May 31, 2012)

Reviews of the Vello seem to be a mixed bag in that respect.  Some report it doesn't work right, some say it does.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 1, 2012)

I bought a cheap one, the brand is 'Aputure'.  I wasn't terribly impressed with it from the start (didn't seem to seal tight against the bottom of the camera) and then my camera bag too a roll down the stairs the the grip was damaged (looks like I could fix it though).  But I just too it off and don't use it...


----------

